# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond je ideale gewicht bereiken met tarwegras

## FRANCOIS580

*Allerlei crashdiëten beloven je in korte tijd je streefgewicht te bereiken, maar in evenveel gevallen zijn je inspanningen tevergeefs. Van het moment dat je het dieet minder streng volgt, slaat het overbekende jojo effect toe en zijn je verloren kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht er zo weer bij. Wil je op een natuurlijke en gezonde manier je streefgewicht bereiken en onder controle houden, dan combineer je bij voorkeur een gezond voedingspatroon en voldoende lichaamsbeweging met het sap tarwegras, de kiem van de tarweplant voor hij is uitgegroeid tot graan. 
Het sap van dit tarwegras laat je niet alleen gezond en verantwoord vermageren. Het heeft ook een bijzonder gunstige invloed op zowel je cholesterolgehalte als je (té hoge) bloeddruk. Het zorgt tevens voor een jonge en fluweelzachte huid en regelt je spijsvertering.* 


*(Francois580)*


Wanneer het om onze voeding en gezondheid gaat, kiezen we steeds meer voor natuurproducten. Vandaar de groeiende populariteit van tarwegras en het sap ervan. Voor het sap gebruikt men de korrels van tarwegras, dat tijdens zijn groeifase een haast unieke samenstelling bezit. Tarwegras heeft inderdaad alle nodige voedingsstoffen om je lichaam in de meest gezonde omstandigheden te laten functioneren. Na een erg korte teeltperiode, wordt het geoogst en geperst. Het diepgroene sap barst van allerlei levensbelangrijke vitaminen, mineralen, enzymen, vezels, antioxydaten en aminozuren. De positieve invloed van amper dertig ml tarwegrassap staat gelijk met de gezondheidsvoordelen van maar liefst twee stukken fruit en je dagelijkse dosis groenten. Een half glas tarwesap bezit eveneel vitaminen en mineralen als één kilo vers fruit en groenten!


*Hoge concentratie aan bladgroen*


Het sap van tarwegras levert je hoge concentraties aan natuurlijke en vitale voedingsstoffen. Daarnaast bevat het ook chlorophyl. Maar liefst zeventig procent van het sap bestaat uit bladgroen. 
Daardoor is het niet alleen geschikt om op een gezonde manier te vermageren. Het is even doeltreffend om je lichaam te ontgiften, je cholesterol en bloeddruk op het gewenste niveau te brengen en te houden en je huid jong en soepel te houden.


*Rijk aan enzymen*


Tarwegras is puur natuur en beschikt over meer dan honderd enzymen die je stofwisseling en dus ook je vetverbranding extra stimuleren. Deze enzymen schakelen je stofwisseling naar een hogere versnelling, waardoor je op een gezonde en verantwoorde manier kilo's verliest.


*Fluweelzachte huid* .../... 


*Lees verder:*

http://leefgezonder.bolgspot.com/201...eiken-met.html

----------

